# Disappointment



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Posted this on another form so just copy and paste. Typed it Sunday night

Not a post for smpathy or attention or anything thing like that. But more for conversation. This morning while milking a board member from our co-op also a fellow dairyman stopped in to inform us that today's regular stop and a pickup tomorrow (Monday) would be it. The milk plant shut the co-op off. They are going to try and find a home for our milk but until then to dump it after the Monday pickup. I'm not getting my hopes up much as there is apparently a huge glut of milk on the market thanks to everything being shut down and all that bullshit. Really disappointed was just getting to where you could make a little money and had everything in line to make a good amount of milk this year and be able to make some much needed improvements and equipment upgrades. Not the end of the world have a few plans in mind already but damn did not really see that coming still a bit shell shocked kind of in a daze. But I guess on the bright side we hadn't made any seed or fertilizer purchases for spring planting and auctions being cancelled and postponed that we didn't make any equipment purchases either. So I guess we'll see what happens but as I currently know after tomorrow mornings pickup we have no market


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

It's happening here too, what a mess.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Life sure isnt fair at times. I know the beef guys are taking a hit as packing plants are closing down. Hang in there...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I understand why we're dumping milk makes complete sense. GRI FF I'll say this don't panic and do something suddenly. Something stinks Couple weeks ago the DFA /Dean's deal went through.. Couple days later we were told a did not go through. The day the rubber hit the road on the Corona virus in the United States of America the deal went through. The day they sign the papers . The big boys are dumping milk and a little boys or dump and farmers. There was a politician that once said never waste the opportunity of a good crisis..


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I feel for you. Dairying is very hard. Done many years of it. Try to keep your head on your neck and grit them teeth down hard and stick it out. This is where the men are separated from the boys. I know you'll make it through this. Think "cheap milk". Nothing but grass hay, grazing and maybe a touch of minerals. They'll still be pumping into the tank. Think of what they'd be eating out in the wild. Grass. Nothing but grass. All that other stuff is just us trying to get the TMR up to a hot spot to maximize volume and quality. You can still make milk on nothing but grass hay and some cheap minerals. For instance, we had to make sure we added selenium because the soil around the old place didn't have any. The cows would go down if we didn't. I hope you know what deficiencies your soil might have that the cows need. Good luck bud and keep your head up.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Griff. Stay strong. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Well Griff, there is a saying along the lines of 'if life gives you lemons, make some lemonade', but I also think sometimes it would help to just freeze the lemons, and then throw them at the person who gave you the lemons. In any case, good luck, I'll be thinking of you.

Larry


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Monday afternoon we were told we'd be back on regular pickup. Plant didn't give a 30day notice. I guess we have at least thirty more days. Hopefully things get ironed out


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ox76 said:


> I feel for you. Dairying is very hard. Done many years of it. Try to keep your head on your neck and grit them teeth down hard and stick it out. This is where the men are separated from the boys. I know you'll make it through this. Think "cheap milk". Nothing but grass hay, grazing and maybe a touch of minerals. They'll still be pumping into the tank. Think of what they'd be eating out in the wild. Grass. Nothing but grass. All that other stuff is just us trying to get the TMR up to a hot spot to maximize volume and quality. You can still make milk on nothing but grass hay and some cheap minerals. For instance, we had to make sure we added selenium because the soil around the old place didn't have any. The cows would go down if we didn't. I hope you know what deficiencies your soil might have that the cows need. Good luck bud and keep your head up.


We keep it rather simple as well lots of forage and a little grain. I see your location is Missouri and I've always been kind of intrigued by the style of dairy there. Milking barn maybe a calf barn and year round pasture doesn't get any more simplistic than that definitely keeps overhead low


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

endrow said:


> I understand why we're dumping milk makes complete sense. GRI FF I'll say this don't panic and do something suddenly. Something stinks Couple weeks ago the DFA /Dean's deal went through.. Couple days later we were told a did not go through. The day the rubber hit the road on the Corona virus in the United States of America the deal went through. The day they sign the papers . The big boys are dumping milk and a little boys or dump and farmers. There was a politician that once said never waste the opportunity of a good crisis..


I'm curious how the DFA/deans deal works out


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I wouldn't know about dairying in MO, but your points are well noted. I was born and raised in upstate NY in the heart of eastern dairy country. It's all I really know. You can well imagine your typical dairy farm coming from where you are - they're all about the same all over the northeast and through PA.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Hang in there griff, seems like every day brings something I thought I'd never see. The story isn't over yet.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to hear your pickups will continue at this point. So many things changing daily as current situation evolves. Hang in there Bgriff!


----------

